# 3D Cheaters



## tedicast (Jun 6, 2004)

It never ceases to amaze me!! We shot an IBO qualifier today. After the shoot, we were at the practice butts ,and I was shooting my buddies new AM-35. One of the 3D shots was right next to the practice range. A shooter shooting "top gun" type equiptment takes a shot, and shoots low and wide right of the target. The shooter forgot to dial in the yardage after the last shot, and proceeds to reshoot the shot. Everyone in the group seemed ok with this. Crap like this really ticks me off. I could have added at least 20 points to my score today if I could have had some do-overs. 

Just had to vent!!!


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

You have to check and see if he scored it as a Zero or the second hit. 
A challenge would be handled immediately, and him and the whole group would be disqualified.

You should have vented at the shoot, immediately, instead of doing it here, and now. Kinda late.


----------



## hoytman44 (Mar 9, 2008)

He might not have even been registered as an IBO shooter. Just a regular 3d shoot.


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

hoytman44 said:


> He might not have even been registered as an IBO shooter. Just a regular 3d shoot.


Does it really matter? He cheated and everyone who let him get away with this is just as guilty as he is!


----------



## Rob01 (Feb 15, 2009)

I was there today to in Norwich. I didn't see anything like that but that is piss poor. Hopefully he didn't score the second shot. 

I was pretty happy for my second 3D match I shot a 271.


----------



## tedicast (Jun 6, 2004)

Thats great for your second shoot Rob!!!...Congrats. Did you shoot the qualifier, or just the regular shoot? What class? I wasn't shooting my best today, and got a string of 5 bad targets in a row that killed me. I ended up with a 256, 7X, My wife shot a 269, 5X, and my buddy Jared shot shot 288, 6X. Was a good day, and a fun course. It was the first time I shot there ,and was a lot closer then it looked on the map. We will definitely be back for a couple of their shoots.


----------



## Rob01 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks. I just shot the regular shoot as I am not looking to get into anything that will need a qualifier atleast this year LOL. I shot 5 fixed pins and release. I think it was the mens bowhunter open? Still not sure on the classes. It was a fun course. I will definitely be back up there too. I am just down in Groton so it was only like a 20 minute ride.

I have a new bow coming in this week and will be shooting as much as I can. I really like it. I really want to break the 300 mark by the end of the year. I know it's tough but I want it. LOL


----------



## Acesarcher (Jun 1, 2007)

just got doen shooting cleveland there were several hunter class guys cranking on there sights during the shoot , i didnt even say anything... whatever


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

i know when im at a local shoot (not a quialifier) if i make a bad shoot or miss and if there are noone behind us i will take a reshot just to see what happend bt i always take the first score and im also not the only one in the group that will do this...but at a big shoot that means something i wouldnt even ask....so maybe thats what he was doin


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Acesarcher said:


> just got doen shooting cleveland there were several hunter class guys cranking on there sights during the shoot , i didnt even say anything... whatever


What's the rule? "One Gang Adjustment", right? If they do it twice, call them on it and they are disqualified. 
Maybe it didn't affect your standing, but it hurt other people's.


----------



## ArcherChic (Nov 16, 2007)

attackone said:


> i know when im at a local shoot (not a quialifier) if i make a bad shoot or miss and if there are noone behind us i will take a reshot just to see what happend bt i always take the first score and im also not the only one in the group that will do this...but at a big shoot that means something i wouldnt even ask....so maybe thats what he was doin


I am in GA, and we also do this at tournaments...if we're way off, we might take another shot, just to see if we could correct it. but we ALWAYS take the 1st shot. Are you sure they weren't doing that?:sad:


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

Archery cheaters should have their arrow broken.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

When we are on the course, archery is a self policing sport. If you witness something that you do not feel is within the rules, you should ask the people what is going on. 

I have been to more than one shoot where I shoot an arrow and go to my chair and pull out my rangefinder to see what happened. In many of those cases, if it wasn't the yardage, I shot another arrow. But I can promise you that I wrote down the 8 or 5 on the card.

If you don't question or report what you see, you are as good as condoning the activity. We all have the responsibility to make sure that people are following the rules. Just make sure you do it in an adult manner. DO NOT ASSUME THEY ARE CHEATING AUTOMATICALLY.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

From reading some of the previous posts you now know NOT to jump to conclusions............. You do not KNOW if he cheated or not. You assumed he cheated.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Perceived*

It's how they are perceived.

They know they didn't cheat, or so they say.

But, if people are watching you shoot and they perceive that you are cheating... it looks like it. Then that's what people will think.

Unless you don't turn in your score card. then shoot as many arrows as you want.

If someone sees someone taking extra shots and their score is high or they win. I think they should be disqualified from the shoot. And those from the group that allowed it.

Most club rules firmly state that only one arrow is to be shot at each target.

It all comes down to the Perception, what people see and think. 
If someone gets bumped from getting a trophy by someone who took extra shots. My club would have no credibility and would quickly lose attendees. We would have no choice but to disqualify the culprits, weather they cheated or not.


----------



## Rob01 (Feb 15, 2009)

EXACTLY! Good post Xforce. Whenever we have to take ethics classes at work they warn against the "perception of impropriety". Doesn't matter if you did something wrong or not. It is how it is perceived.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

It doesn't matter to me. They have to live with it, not me. I shoot the best I can. If I come in last, so be it.
I just know it was my score not a penciled one. I had a friend who took a second shot when his release went off prematurely and to this day it is still brought up. The bad part is the I was in his group and now I am assumed to be part of it. 
If you look at my scores you can see that I am not a cheater. I do the best I can and what ever happens..........happens. I love this sport and one or two bad apples are not gonna spoil the whole bunch.


----------



## YRhinefield (Feb 22, 2006)

1 shot per target scored accordingly.

Taking "practice shots" at a shoot especially a qualifier whether they count or not shouldn't be taking place.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*thank you*



YRhinefield said:


> 1 shot per target scored accordingly.
> 
> Taking "practice shots" at a shoot especially a qualifier whether they count or not shouldn't be taking place.


Thank you for that post!!

Anyone who shoots with me or for me MUST be above reproach. If they have a mis-fire, release goes off, forgot to adjust sight or whatever the excuse is. TOO BAD!! 

I cannot and will not have anyone saying any of my shooters cheated ever!! Or anyone of them (store shooters) displaying any behavior that may be considered "questionable"

And for the Experienced shooters who think taking extra shots is O.K. .. it isn't. the experienced shooters should be the ones setting the example for the new shooters.

Maybe scores don't matter to you but they do to the beginners. I spend lots of time getting new shooters into the sport. and don't appreciate having it ruined by a few hotdogs bending the rules to their benefit.


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

Sharp pencils trump skill every weekend no doubt.


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

XForce Girl said:


> Thank you for that post!!
> 
> Anyone who shoots with me or for me MUST be above reproach. If they have a mis-fire, release goes off, forgot to adjust sight or whatever the excuse is. TOO BAD!!
> 
> ...


If you cannot reach the arrow from the stake it's a zero, unless you call down before the bow fires.


----------



## mjcop518 (Nov 8, 2008)

We have what we call pencil whippers here in North Florida. Doesn't matter what kind of score you post if they find out about it they will pencil whip their score just anough to win. You know who you are! Sinners!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowpro34 (Jun 17, 2007)

Unfortunately its sometimes hard to pick out the cheaters. Just shot indoor worlds and heard TONS of reports of people shooting the wrong targets. Its frustrating but its also impossible to have every target policed. Sometimes even groups that are supposed to be complete strangers know each other. That makes it all that much easier to fudge a score here and there. I don't have a good answer until we're all on TV and instant replay is involved! (As much as I LOVE this sport, we are a long ways away from that)


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

The way I look at it , whether he scored the second arrow or not , if the rules say 1 arrow per target then that means just ONE arrow per target. If you want to get a bad reputation this is one of the quickest ways to do it even if you didnt score the second arrow you are the one that is going to get a bad reputation in the end. Dont do it , it isnt worth the BS.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

I didnt read all of the rest of the post so i dont know if this was already said but... What if he didnt write the score down as a hit? or did you see it? Ive missed targets before when i first started shooting 3d and the guys i shot with would let me go ahead and make a shot for the practice. I always took my X, but the experience is what i was after. Just food for thought:shade:


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Drockw, whether you took the score or not doesnt really matter because someone is going to see you shooting the second arrow and the rumor mill is going to start. Why would you want to risk it?


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Fun Class*



drockw said:


> I didnt read all of the rest of the post so i dont know if this was already said but... What if he didnt write the score down as a hit? or did you see it? Ive missed targets before when i first started shooting 3d and the guys i shot with would let me go ahead and make a shot for the practice. I always took my X, but the experience is what i was after. Just food for thought:shade:


I totally understand wanting to know where you messed up and trying to improve. Afterall it's just a local shoot.

That's why we also have a fun class. No Trophies or money, just walk the course and shoot from where you want. Don't turn in a score. Just have Fun.

Like others said, if someone sees you there's a possibility that you could be labeled a cheater and nobody wants that hanging over their head. It's a hard label to get rid of.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

XForce Girl said:


> Thank you for that post!!
> 
> Anyone who shoots with me or for me MUST be above reproach. If they have a mis-fire, release goes off, forgot to adjust sight or whatever the excuse is. TOO BAD!!
> 
> ...


+ eleventybillion


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Wow*



archerm3 said:


> + eleventybillion


You quoted me??

And made my words all big and fat


----------

